# 67 pontiac lemans air shocks



## Jbozarth (Apr 4, 2020)

I have a 1967 pontiac lemans that originally had an inline 6 ohc, but now has a 389 bored over 60. The car has gabriel hijacker air shocks that are bad and am looking to buy the same thing. The two that fit my car have a light duty and heavy duty suspension, but I'm not sure which one I need. So if anyone has information on if my car has heavy duty or normal suspension. Thanks in advance!


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

You may not like my response but I have used air shocks on a 67 LeMans and a 65 gto. It ruined the upper shock mounts on both cars. I have learned my lesson and now replace springs if I am looking to change the stance of my car. Just trying to save you some grief my friend.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Get some decent shocks and if you want a lifted look install some air lift bags inside the coils. Air shocks are just a bad idea period. 
But, if you still want air shocks just look up applications for an 67 El Camino.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I've been running a simulated Factory Super Lift (Air Shocks) set up in my '66 for over twenty years with NO issues what so ever.
The problem with most who chose to use them do so as a band-aid for old/worn suspensions. 
If your springs are sprung,  air shocks are not the fix. 
If set with proper, not full air pressure along with good springs and bushings you should have the same results.







.


----------



## gomer45 (Jul 19, 2017)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> I've been running a simulated Factory Super Lift (Air Shocks) set up in my '66 for over twenty years with NO issues what so ever.
> The problem with most who chose to use them do so as a band-aid for old/worn suspensions.
> If your springs are sprung,  air shocks are not the fix.
> If set with proper, not full air pressure along with good springs and bushings you should have the same results.
> ...


My uncle has been considering Super lift air shocks for his incoming Lemans project. Good thing I came across this discussion. We'll take a closer look at it soon after we finished installing the headache rack and truck bed covers on the Silverado project. The springs seem in good condition as per his first inspection.


----------

